# Asia Pharma are scammers!



## rexwal (Oct 19, 2011)

As *Asia Pharma* is gaining on reputation it seems the counterfeiters are looking at it as well. Unknown guys from Russia have registered a domain asiapharma-dot-us that represents itself as an Asia Pharma manufacturer and seller. As everybody should know by now anybody who is presenting himself as a manufacturer and at the same time selling their products is most probably not a legitimate entity - this is even weirder as these guys have literally copied Asia Pharma web page including the news section - the only difference is here you can actually make a purchase. I guess if _Asia Pharma_ wanted to sell their products online directly they would have done it.

Anyways, given the fact that they represent themselves as Asia Pharma, they have virtually all Asia Pharma products on stock (but the images are completely the same as on Asia Pharma web-page, no unique images), they only accept Western Union… The weirdest part of all is the total absence of Asia Pharma verification mentioned anywhere. All Asia Pharma vendors seen so far emphesise that all products should be verified on Asia Pharma web-page, but here there is no mention of it whatsoever. Considering everything I assume they are most probably scammers, if anybody has got more info or feedback please let me know. If you do give it a try and you are scammed, you’ve been warned.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Asia Pharma counterfeits / scammers?*

whats the link to the smammer page?

www.asiapharma

dont work bro


----------



## Zeek (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Asia Pharma counterfeits / scammers?*

AP  has been counterfeited for a long time both by thailand and moldovans and their evil empire 

  the reality is that anytime a lab gets really big and popular the counterfeiters crawl out from under their rocks and try to ruin a good thing.

  It gets worse yet with human grade amps!!  it is estimated that 75% or more of those on the black market are actually counterfeits or straight fake, meaning no active ingredient other than the oil

 which makes perfect sense if you think about it!  really how many bayer primo amps do you think can really trickle into the black market from such a large and well known company. That's right,not nearly the amount available!!!  Just as an example


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Asia Pharma counterfeits / scammers?*

Yes sir!!.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Asia Pharma counterfeits / scammers?*

Gaining on reputation? Asia Pharma... You're kidding right? They're scammers and their reputation on the boards is shit. No tolerance for peddling their crap here.  I corrected the title of the thread btw


----------



## 69nites (Jul 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gaining on reputation? Asia Pharma... You're kidding right? They're scammers and their reputation on the boards is shit. No tolerance for peddling their crap here.  I corrected the title of the thread btw


Thanks pob. Said it before I could


----------



## Zeek (Jul 5, 2012)

how could you say such a thing POB, all of their honorable reps will even tell you that it is human grade and hence worth the $90-$100 per bottle price!!

 they will spam the shit out of a board!! never understood why they don't just pay to sponsor somewhere big  with open sourcing instead of having a huge spammer crew.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> how could you say such a thing POB, all of their honorable reps will even tell you that it is human grade and hence worth the $90-$100 per bottle price!!
> 
> they will spam the shit out of a board!! never understood why they don't just pay to sponsor somewhere big  with open sourcing instead of having a huge spammer crew.



Just peed myself laughing!!!!!!  Yeah Tren is totally HG!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 5, 2012)

$190 10ml Test C before shipping and WU, I'm in!:^O


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 5, 2012)

lol ....i looked at these guys site once before... and was couldn't even beleive what i was seeing. so rediculous even if it was real deal Human grade...lol $190 for a bottle of test hahahaha


----------



## beasto (Jul 5, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> $190 10ml Test C before shipping and WU, I'm in!:^O


LMAO....there are a lot of reps on other boards that swear this product is top notch...all oooover it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 5, 2012)

beasto said:


> LMAO....there are a lot of reps on other boards that swear this product is top notch...all oooover it.



I told him once the main guy that is that I could get them for $19 and he came back at me about how he is a real lab and certified and being a real Pharmacy, yada yada yada.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thel them people really can get creative... Human grade tren... Lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 8, 2012)

Too many scanners


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2012)

Wii bes in biznes we HG carii we HG Tren we bes ever we beat can't!

Bi things ours trust wii bes!

Notchtop in biznes!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 8, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Too many scanners



Someone is posting from their phone.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 8, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Wii bes in biznes we HG carii we HG Tren we bes ever we beat can't!
> 
> Bi things ours trust wii bes!
> 
> Notchtop in biznes!



lol voted funniest post of the week


----------



## mugzy (Jul 12, 2012)

Asia Pharma = World Pharma


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 13, 2012)

69nites said:


> Someone is posting from their phone.


Too big of fingers


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 5, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> how could you say such a thing POB, all of their honorable reps will even tell you that it is human grade and hence worth the $90-$100 per bottle price!!
> 
> they will spam the shit out of a board!! never understood why they don't just pay to sponsor somewhere big  with open sourcing instead of having a huge spammer crew.



Looks like they may be following your suggestion. Is this the same as the proposed Ology sponsor?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 5, 2012)

Explains why world_pharma.org has been sitting in tha thread all day lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2012)

Ology is whacked sometimes. They just deleted a pro-PEA thread and changed my sig/title under my name, removing the mention of PEA...wtf really ology?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 6, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> Ology is whacked sometimes. They just deleted a pro-PEA thread and changed my sig/title under my name, removing the mention of PEA...wtf really ology?



LoL, so stupid. This is my I stay over here and hardly ever go to any other boards anymore


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

I pm'd you there asking about that. Saw the XXX.


----------



## Mr P (Aug 6, 2012)

Only donating members are allowed to have a sig @ Ology, this rule was implemented because way too many members only logged in Ology to advertise for free,  so they only allow donating members & known reps of their sponsors to have signatures...


----------



## basskiller (Aug 6, 2012)

Admin said:


> Asia Pharma = World Pharma



yeppers.......


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

What's your take on AP Bass?


----------



## basskiller (Aug 6, 2012)

Asia Pharma ??? wouldn't give it to my dog


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds like you summed it up Bass.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Only donating members are allowed to have a sig @ Ology, this rule was implemented because way too many members only logged in Ology to advertise for free,  so they only allow donating members & known reps of their sponsors to have signatures...



Ya I meant the user title that usually says amateur, junior, pro - bodybuilder that you can customize. Mine said PEA Gear Squad and they switched it out to XXX Gear Squad. There was no warning, explanation, nothing. I PMd StoneCold and ask what was up and he simply said he didn't pm me an explanation because he had been busy and that pea is off limits... I mean they didn't even lock the thread they straight deleted it..


----------



## Mr P (Aug 6, 2012)

my apology on our behalf,  we have so much traffic


----------

